# Weekly Competition 2018-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' U F2 U' R F' U F2 U'
*2. *R2 F' R2 F' R U' F U' F'
*3. *F' U2 R U2 R' U F2 R2 U'
*4. *R U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2
*5. *F' U F' R' U R2 F R' F2

*3x3x3
1. *R' F R' U D2 R' B' U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L2 U
*2. *D F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L' F U' B L F D B L B2 D
*3. *D' L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B' R F2 L D' L' U2 F' D' F2
*4. *D2 B D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R' B U' B2 U2 L B U B D
*5. *F' U2 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F L2 U2 L' F U' B U2 R' F L' D2

*4x4x4
1. *L' Rw2 D' R2 Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 U B2 Uw2 R Uw2 L B L' Rw D' U' B L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B' F' Uw2 B' D2 R U Fw' Rw' F2 Rw U' F
*2. *L Rw Uw2 U F' L2 B Rw' Uw U2 Rw R2 F2 D2 Uw2 L2 B F2 L' Uw U2 Fw Uw' L' B' Uw B F2 D2 Uw2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 U Fw' F' R' F'
*3. *B2 F L Rw' F2 Rw' D L' Uw' Rw Uw2 L' D' Uw' L Uw' B' Rw D B L' Fw2 R' Fw' F' Uw U2 Fw2 D2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 Rw' Uw2 B Fw2 Uw2 F'
*4. *D' U' B Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 F' L2 F L2 R2 Uw2 L' D Uw2 B2 Fw F D' Uw B2 U B D L2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw' B' R' Fw U Fw' Rw' F L Rw' F'
*5. *B' Uw2 U' B Fw' F2 Rw B' R2 U Fw' F' Rw B2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 R2 F' R' D' F U R' U R' D Uw U' Fw2 D2 Rw2 U' B F' L D' Fw

*5x5x5
1. *Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw D Dw B2 R B2 L2 U Bw' F2 Lw F L' Fw Lw F2 Dw2 L Lw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 L2 Dw2 Uw Fw D2 Uw B2 D2 Rw D Dw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 F R Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw B Dw' B2 F' R2
*2. *Uw2 L U' L Bw Fw2 U Bw F' Lw R' Bw' R' B' Bw Fw L' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Lw R Dw' U2 F' D' B' R' Fw Dw' Uw U Rw2 R Dw2 U Lw2 B Rw Dw2 Fw' F' U B2 F2 U' Lw2 Rw' R Uw U2 L B Bw' Fw L Bw Rw D'
*3. *L2 Fw F Lw' R' Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw' R B2 Rw Dw' Fw F2 R Dw' Uw' R' Dw2 Uw Lw Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw B' L B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 R Bw' Dw U2 B2 Rw2 U Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R' F' D' B D' R2 B2 Rw2 F' D' F' L' Fw' Rw2
*4. *R' Bw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F Dw' L' Rw D R2 Dw' L' Rw Dw R B2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw Dw' Uw' B' Fw2 D B2 Bw2 F2 L2 Fw2 D Uw' R2 D Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw2 Fw' Uw Fw Lw Rw B D2 Bw' Fw' F2 L' U2 F2 L Lw2 Rw2
*5. *B' Bw' L' Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw' R U2 Bw2 L' D' F2 D' Bw' Dw2 Uw' L Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Fw F2 D' Dw' Lw B' Fw2 F' D' Dw Bw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Dw' R' Dw Rw2 R2 Dw' F2 Lw' U2 R B Bw' F' U' F2 D' F Uw' B' L2 Dw' Uw' Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2U2 R 2D2 2B 2D 3U2 F D' R2 D L 3R 3U 2R2 B L 2L2 R2 3F2 D' 2L' 3R' B2 2D' U2 B' 3F2 2F 2U2 2L' 3R' F2 U' B2 R' 2B' 2U' 2R 2U2 R2 2B2 2D 3U' 2U2 U' F2 2R R2 B' 2F U B2 3F2 2L2 2B' 3R2 B2 2F' F' L U' 2B2 3F F D U B 2F' 2U U
*2. *3F R2 D' L2 2F' 3U' 2L' B' U2 F 2U F' U R2 3U L2 3R 2R' 2U F D2 2U R 2F F' D 2D 2U B D2 3U U' 2L 3R 3F' 3R 2B' R B2 3F' F 2U2 2B' F' R2 D2 2D' 2R 2D2 2L' B L R 2U' 2R 3F2 D R2 2D' U R' F 3U' F2 3R' R 2F 3U2 2U2 U'
*3. *2B D' 3U2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3R 2R' R2 3U' R' B 2F2 D 3U 3R2 F' 2U2 F' 2L2 R 3U 2F' F2 2R' 3F' 2F2 2L' 3R' U' 3R D2 3F2 L' B 3U' U' 2L2 D' 2U R2 B2 2R' 2B2 3U' 3F F 3R' 2R2 2U 2B L2 2L' 3R 2R2 2D2 B 3R' 2F' 2L' F' D2 U 2B L' D L R D 2D'
*4. *D2 F2 2D' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2L 3R2 R' B' U 2R2 R 3U' 2U' L2 D 2U2 U2 F2 L' R' D U 3F' L' D F' 2L' D2 B' L' 2U' R' 2D 2L2 2U' L2 2D' 3F' D' L2 2L' B' 3F L 2R2 2U' 3F2 2U 3F L2 3R' R2 B D 2L' 3F' 3R2 2B2 D2 2B2 3F' F 2U' L' 2L2 3R 2R' R
*5. *U2 3R 2R2 3F2 2L2 B' D' 3U2 L' 2L' 3R2 3U2 2F L' 2R' R2 2U B2 F2 3R' 2U2 3R D' R F' U2 2B' 3R 2F' R2 B' 2F2 F' D' 2D2 U R 2D' 2F2 L2 3F2 3R' D U2 3F' F' R2 D2 L' 3F' 2L' 2B' 2R2 U 2B' 2U L2 2L2 2R2 F D2 L' R2 2F2 2U2 3R' F' U2 F2 D'

*7x7x7
1. *3F L D 3R' B' 2L2 2R' 2D U' B 2B F2 3U2 2L R2 2U L 2D2 3B2 D 2R' D' 2D' 2L' 2R' 2F2 2R' B 2L' 2D 2U B2 3F' 3L' U B' 2B2 3F' 2F' 3R' 2R' 3D 3R 3F' 3U B2 L' B2 2F 3U 3L' 3R 2B' 2F F U2 3F2 3L 2R D2 3R2 3U' L' 2R D2 B2 2F2 2D' 2U2 R2 2D2 2U' L 3B' 3D L2 2L2 2D L 3R' 2R2 2F 3L2 3R 2U 2L2 3F2 D 2B 2F' F L2 2L' 3R U 2R U 3B' 2L2 3F'
*2. *2B 3F2 D' 3U 2B' 2F2 R 2F 3D 3R' B 2L2 3F' F' D2 2D' U2 3L2 3R2 2B2 2D 2L2 3L2 R2 D2 L 3B 2F 3D' 3U 2L 2B' 2D 3D2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2B R 2F 3L' 3R2 R' 3U U2 R' 2D2 2U B2 2R' 3B 3F F2 D 2B2 3U' 2U 3B 2F2 3R2 2D2 3D2 2B' 2R R' B 3R2 3D' F L' D' F 2D' L' 3L2 F' 2L' 2D 2F F2 2L 3R' 3B2 3U2 3R' U 3R 3B D 3L2 3R2 B 2B' 3F' 2F2 3U' B2 3U2 L' B'
*3. *D2 F 3D 2U L2 3L 3R2 B U' 3L2 R2 3F' R 3B' 2D' B 3B F2 3U' 2U' 3R R 3D L' 3F2 U 3R 2B2 3U' 3R2 3U' 2U' 3F D' 2U' 3F2 3U2 2R B' 3R2 U R 2D' 2L' 3L2 2U' 3B 3D' 3U2 U' 3B2 2L 2D 3D' 3U2 3B' U 2B2 F 3L' 3F2 2F' 2D' 2U F 3L B' D 3D L2 3F L 3D' 2U' 2L 3R 3U2 F 3R D2 2U' 3L' 3R 2R2 R 3B 2F2 R' 2U2 2R' B D' L2 2U' U 2L 2R 3F' D2 U
*4. *2L2 2D' 2B' F' 3D2 3U2 B2 2B2 2L' B2 2F2 F2 L' 2B 2D' 2L' 3L 3D2 2U' 3L' 2D 3D2 2U 2L' 3R R2 B' 2R2 B2 3B' U 3F 2D2 2U' U' 2B2 L2 B' 3U' 2U' 2B2 2F' 3L' 3D 3U2 R2 2D 3L' F D' 3U U 2R' 2B' 2D 3D2 U B 2D 3R2 3U2 B' 3F2 2F R' 3D' 2R' 3D2 3L R2 3F2 2D 2F2 2L 3U2 R2 2F2 L' 2D2 2L' D2 3U2 U' 2B 3B 2F 2U2 F2 2U' 2F2 2D 3F U 2R' 3D' 2U2 L2 2L 3R 2R
*5. *3U B' 3B2 3R' 3D' U2 3B' 3D U2 B2 3F' 2F L' 2F2 2R2 D' 2L2 2B2 2D U 3F 3U2 3F2 L2 3B 3F' 3R' 2U L' 3B2 3L' 3R 2D L' R F D' 3D' 2L' 2B2 3B' D' 3B2 2F U' R B2 D' 3F2 F2 2L 3R 2B 2F2 F2 3D' 3U2 3B 2F' F' U' R' 3D' 3U 3R2 2F' F2 3D2 2U' L' 3L' 2F2 F' 3U' 2L2 2D' 2R2 2F 2U 2R' U' 3F 3U' R2 2U B' R' 2D' U' R2 D' 3F 2F2 F2 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U 3B' 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U'
*2. *R2 F U R2 F' R U R' U2
*3. *U F2 U F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D' U' B2 D R B' R F L2 B F' L' B2 F' R L2 B R U L' Fw Uw'
*2. *R2 F R2 B R F2 D' F' L F' D' F' U2 D' F2 B' R U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*3. *U2 F2 D2 F D L2 F' L' D2 U L2 F' R' B2 L F D' B2 U L' U2 Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' Uw2 Fw' Rw' R F2 R2 B L' Rw2 Fw R' D F2 D Uw2 B2 D U F U' Fw2 D2 U Fw' F' U L U2 L' Uw' U' F L Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw' R'
*2. *L' U Fw' F2 L' Fw2 F Rw' U R2 D2 Rw' R B' Fw R' F2 L2 D' B' Fw F Rw' B' Fw2 L R2 D2 U2 B Rw R' U2 L' F U Fw' F Uw2 F'
*3. *Rw U2 R2 Uw2 F L2 U Fw' Uw2 B' Uw Rw Uw2 U L B Uw F2 L' B' F' L F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw R B R Fw2 F D L' U2 F L2 Rw' D2 R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' R2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 U R' B Rw' R' Dw2 U Bw' Dw2 F' Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 F' Lw F' L B Fw F2 D2 Dw' U F D U2 Rw' U2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Uw' F Lw Uw Bw Uw B' Rw2 F Dw2 Uw' R B2 Rw2 Bw R Bw' Fw Lw' Dw2 L B'
*2. *L' Lw B F Rw' D Dw2 Rw' D Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L R' Fw D2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 F' Uw F2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 F2 L' Rw B2 Dw2 L Lw R' Dw Uw B Bw2 F L2 Rw F2 D' Dw R2 Fw R2 Dw' U Rw Dw' Bw'
*3. *R Dw2 U' Bw' Uw L' F D B Fw' F L2 Rw' Bw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw L' Uw Lw F2 R Uw2 Fw R2 B' Fw2 D2 F' Lw Uw' U2 Rw' R U L2 Rw D' U Fw Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' D Dw' R B' Lw2 Fw Uw Fw' Lw R B Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F2 2D 3U' U R2 2U R 3F F' L U' F2 2R' 2U2 R D 3U2 R' F2 3U' 3F2 D' U2 3R' 2R2 R' D2 U 2L2 2B' 3F D2 2D' F' 2L' 2D2 2U U' B' 2U 2L' 2F2 F' 2D2 2B' 3F 2D 3U 2U' L2 3R 2U 2L F U2 F D' 2U2 2L' 3R F2 3R R 2F' L' 2L2 U 3R 2B2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U B2 L' 3U' U2 L2 3B 3F2 3U2 U2 F D' 2B' 3R' 2R' 2U U2 L2 3L F L2 2L' 3L' 3R' 3B' 3D2 3U' U' B2 3F' 3L 3D' 2U' 3L D2 3R2 2R' D' 2D2 2B 2D U2 F' U2 2R2 R2 2B D 2D2 R' 2F' F2 L' 2F R2 3F 3L' 3D 2R2 3D R 2D U 3B2 R2 3F2 2F2 2U' 3L' R 2B2 3U' 3F 2F' F2 2L 3R' 3D' B' 2B2 3B2 2F' 3D B' 2F R' 3U2 2B2 D' 2B2 2D2 2F2 3L' 2U R D2 3R' 3U' 2B' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L' R' F2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 U' F R' D B' F R U' R2 F' U' Rw
*2. *F' L2 F2 L B2 F L2 R' U2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' L' F2 D2 B2 F Rw2 Uw
*3. *R' B' L D F2 U R U' D' R' L' D' L2 U L D U2 B2 U2 B
*4. *R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R' L' F D' B2 R2 D2 F' U L2 R' F L2 R' B' Rw2 Uw
*5. *U R' U' B2 D2 F2 D2 R L2 D2 U2 F B R2 L U B2 U D Rw' Uw
*6. *U2 D' F2 B L' B U' R B' U L B2 U2 D2 B2 F' R' F2 U D' Fw' Uw'
*7. *R2 B F2 U L R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D' R U' L' B' U2 L' D B2 L' U' Rw
*8. *F U L2 D L2 D' B2 F L' D' B' F2 U' L2 U' R' D' B2 R L D' Rw Uw'
*9. *U F' B2 R2 U2 R F B' R2 F2 R2 B F D R F' R' F' D' L' Fw' Uw
*10. *U' B R' F D2 B F' U2 L U' F2 U F U R L' B D2 F' D2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *D2 L R' B R' B U' L2 F R' D2 L' D2 R2 B L' U R2 F2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *L B R2 D R' U' D2 L' F L' R2 D R' F' B' L' D' R2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*13. *U2 F' D2 B L F' U D L' U2 B2 U2 D' R2 U L2 F' B' D' B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*14. *R L' D F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' D B' U L2 F2 D R' U' L D' R Fw' Uw
*15. *R2 L2 B L D' F U2 D2 R2 F' U B U B' U' B D B' L2 Fw Uw
*16. *F2 D2 B2 U' F' B' D U2 B' L' U' D2 F R B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U' Rw' Uw'
*17. *B R' L2 U2 D R2 L' U' L2 F2 U2 L D' U' F' B2 R2 D' U R L' Fw Uw
*18. *F' L F2 U L R U' D B' D U R F U' L' F D B2 L Fw' Uw2
*19. *U2 F' R U' B D L' R2 U' L' R F' U F' B R2 U R2 B' L' B Rw Uw
*20. *B R F U2 D' F B R B R' F2 D U2 R2 U D2 L R2 B2 Uw
*21. *F' U B2 D L D R F' R' L' U2 L' D' B F' D' B' D2 L2 B' D Fw' Uw'
*22. *R' D' L' U2 R' L B' R' D B' R' F' L' R' D' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*23. *B2 F2 D' F' U D' F D2 U B' F' D2 U F' D B' U R L Fw Uw2
*24. *L2 U B' U2 F2 B U2 R2 F B2 L2 R D' B D2 U2 R U2 F Rw' Uw
*25. *U R2 U L2 D2 U L2 U2 R B' F U' F2 L' R' U2 B' L' F' D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *B2 L R2 F' D' L R' U2 L' D2 B' R U' D' L U F B' U R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*27. *R' L' B L2 B F2 L2 U B' L' U' B2 L2 U' B2 F R2 D2 U' L Fw' Uw'
*28. *U2 D F L2 D2 U L B' U2 R B2 D B' D2 U' F2 L' F' B Rw Uw
*29. *R2 F2 R D U2 R2 D F2 R U' R' D U' R F U D' R' D' Rw' Uw
*30. *B' L2 U R' L2 D2 B' U' R' D R B F U2 F' B U L2 R D2 R2 Fw Uw
*31. *U' F' B L R2 U B2 L2 F' D' F2 L2 U2 F B L' D2 L F Rw' Uw
*32. *R U2 B2 R D F R U2 D' F2 U D2 L D' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 D' Fw Uw
*33. *F B U2 D2 F R U L' R2 B2 U' R2 U D' L' D2 B2 U' R' U' D' Fw Uw'
*34. *L2 U F2 L U' R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U' F' U' D2 F D' B2 F' U2 D' Fw Uw2
*35. *D F D2 B D' U' L2 B U F B' R' L2 B D' R B' D F' L' Fw' Uw'
*36. *B F D' U2 R' F2 R U2 R L2 B L D' F B L D2 R' L Fw Uw
*37. *D B2 R' U2 F R B2 R' B L R2 U F2 D' F B D2 R' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *D' L2 U2 R L' U' B' F2 U2 L' R2 U' F' U B L' R' U' D2 F2 L' Fw' Uw
*39. *R' U2 R D' F' R B U' L R' D' L' B L2 F B' L2 R' D2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*40. *D U' B2 U B' D2 L F' U F2 U2 D' L' B' U R' L' U B2 Rw Uw'
*41. *R' U2 F' B' R2 B F2 L2 B2 L R D L B2 R' L2 F' R2 B Rw' Uw2
*42. *L2 B' D R U2 R F' L F U R' U' L2 R U L2 D U R2 Fw' Uw
*43. *L U B' D' L2 B F R' D' B L B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 F' B2 Rw Uw2
*44. *D U2 L' R D' B' L2 R F R F2 R' L' F B U' R2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*45. *B' L F B2 U L2 D2 B R B' L' B R2 L' B' D' L2 R2 U2 R L' Fw' Uw'
*46. *U D2 B L2 R2 U' R' U L2 B' F2 U R U2 D' B2 D2 L' R2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *L2 F' D L' R' F2 B R U' L U2 B R D' U' R2 F U L2 U2 Fw' Uw
*48. *F' B D2 U L2 F L2 R2 D B' D2 R2 F B L R U2 B2 R' L2 Fw Uw
*49. *F D' U F' D' L2 F L2 B D2 U' B U B' R D' R' D2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F' R2 F' B2 D2 L' D' F' U2 D' R L F2 B2 R2 F D' U' R2 F Rw2 Uw2
*51. *D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D B R2 F' L2 B R L U' R L B U Fw Uw2
*52. *F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D B' L' U D' L' B2 R' U2 D2 F B' L' D Fw Uw'
*53. *F2 B U D B' D2 L2 R F2 U D2 L2 U' R' D' B2 U R D' L F2 Rw' Uw
*54. *L2 R2 U' D B2 F2 U' B2 R U' R D2 R' L B' U2 F U' R2 Fw
*55. *L2 D R2 U2 L R D2 L U2 F2 U B L2 U' L2 D L U' D B2 D Fw Uw2
*56. *R2 U B' F L2 D R D' F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' L D F2 L2 B F' Rw2 Uw
*57. *L2 U D2 R2 D R U' R' F' R D2 R L' D R D F2 U' L D' B Rw Uw'
*58. *B' F2 R2 L F2 B' R L' F2 B' R' D L' D2 F2 B R B' D' B Rw' Uw'
*59. *B D B2 L2 U' R' F' B R' U2 D L U R L' F2 L2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*60. *L' B L2 U' L' D' F2 D2 U' R2 B U' B2 D2 U2 L' F U B Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D' R2 B R2 F' R2 D' L B' L2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 U' D' L2 B2
*2. *B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U L' D F2 L D' U F U' F2 D
*3. *B2 U2 B R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F L2 B F
*4. *F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B L2 U' L F' U' R' F D2 R2
*5. *R' D2 F2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 L2 F' D B R2 B' L U' R D R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 F R D F D B' R' D L' U L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 B2
*2. *R L' U' F' R2 F' L' U R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D'
*3. *R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' D B' U L2 D2 R2 U B R' F'
*4. *R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D F2 D L F D' B2 D' B' U2 B D U'
*5. *U L' F R2 D F' U D B2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D U' F2 U' B' D F U' L2 F' R' U2 L U
*2. *U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' L B D R' B' L2 B' L2 D B2 U'
*3. *B2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 U B U B' F' R'
*4. *U2 F2 R2 B L2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' D F' L2 U L U2 L B' F
*5. *D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B L2 R' D' U F' D F2 L B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 R' F' D' U B2 L2 R F' L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F' L U' R2 B R B D' B L2 D'
*4. *F2 D' B Fw2 U' L D2 Uw B' Fw' F L2 U2 R' U L' F2 U2 B' D' L Rw' Fw' Uw U F2 D L2 Fw2 F Uw2 L' D Fw F' L2 R2 U2 Fw2 D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 F2 U' F2 U R' F R U
*3. *F2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B L' U' R' D L' D2 L2 F2
*4. *Rw' Uw R B2 R2 Fw2 F R U' F2 Uw Rw' D' U2 F' U' B U2 L2 D U2 F Rw' R' D2 Uw2 Rw F L2 R B R' Fw2 F2 L U' Fw' Uw' U' Rw2
*5. *Bw' D2 F2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 L Fw2 F2 Dw R Fw D' F2 R D2 Uw' B Bw' U B' Bw2 Fw' F2 R U L R2 Dw Uw' U' L2 Fw' F' Dw2 Bw' Lw B Rw D2 Uw F' L2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw U2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 U F U' R F' U2 F2 R2
*3. *U2 L' F B' L' F' R' L' U' L F2 R U2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 B2
*4. *B' D R' Fw2 F R U2 B' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' Fw F' D' U2 B' Fw U' Rw2 R2 Fw L' Rw2 B F U' Fw' F2 U Rw2 R' F L Rw' R D Uw'
*5. *Lw R2 Fw Dw Lw2 Fw' R' Bw' Dw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw R' B2 U Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B2 Uw2 L' Lw2 U B Dw' B' Fw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Uw Lw' U Fw2 D' L' D' L B' L Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2 B' Fw' Dw' L2 U' B' Fw F2 Rw R'
*6. *D' B' 2R' 2F D 2D U' 2L' 2R' R2 3U2 U 2L2 F' 2D R' 2B2 3R 2D 3F D2 3F L' 2L2 3R2 B2 3U' R 2B' F' R 3F' L2 3F2 2U' 2R2 2F' 3R2 D' 2U' 2L 2B' 3F2 F D' 3U U 3R 3U' 2U2 F D2 3F D2 3U 3F' R2 B 2B2 2F' F 2D' 3U B 3F' U' 2R2 D' 2B2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F R U F2 R' F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B F2 L2 F L B L D B' U' B' U F' R'
*4. *Rw U F Rw2 Fw' L D2 R D' Uw U' B Fw' F' D2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw L' D' L2 Rw2 R U' Rw U R' B' U' R Fw' F U' Fw' L2 F' D' Fw U
*5. *Rw' B' Bw Lw2 Rw R U2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 F Uw2 U' L' R2 B' Lw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 R B' F' Lw' D2 Rw2 R Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 U L Bw2 U2 L Bw' Fw2 F U2 Lw' Rw Dw' L Uw2 Bw Fw2 L' R' F2 U R' D L2 B2 F
*6. *U2 2L' F2 L 2B 3F R 2U2 B R2 U B' 2F2 2D' B2 3F' 3R' D R' 2F 3U' 2U' R' 2B' 2U2 2B U2 3R2 R2 F2 2R 2F2 2L' 3R B 2U2 2L 2R2 2F' 3R' D' 3U 2U2 2F R2 2F2 D 3U' 2U2 U 2B' 2R' 2D' 3R B2 3F' R' 2U 3F 2U2 L' 3U 3F' 2D 2R 3F2 2D2 3U' L 2F'
*7. *3B2 3F' U2 B' F 2U' U 2B2 3F2 3U' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F2 3D R' D' 3F 3U B2 3F' 2F' F' 2D 2L' 2F' 2D 3B' 3R' 3B2 3F F2 U2 B 3F' 3R' 2R2 D2 3L R2 D2 3U R D2 2L' 3B' L2 3D' 3U' 2L' 3F2 2U' F' 2R' 3D2 3U F' 2U L2 R 3F 3L D' 3F' L R 2D U 2L' 2R B 3L D' F 2D' B' F2 2L2 3R D2 2U' 2F2 2R2 B' L2 F L2 3L' 2F' 3D2 B 3F' 2R2 2D2 B 2R 2D2 3U2 2U 2F2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR3+ DL4+ UL1- U2- R4- D4+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R5- D2+ L0+ ALL5- DL UL
*2. *UR1- DR2+ DL6+ UL4- U3+ R5- D3+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R0+ D1+ L5- ALL3+ UL
*3. *UR6+ DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U2+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R2+ D2- L4+ ALL6+ DR UL
*4. *UR4- DR0+ DL1+ UL2- U1+ R5- D5+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R1- D2- L1- ALL2+ DR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR3+ DL3+ UL2- U2- R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U5- R5- D0+ L4- ALL1+ DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U L' B' R B L B r' b'
*2. *B L' U R L R' U L l' r' b
*3. *L' U' R L' B R U' R' l'
*4. *R' U B' L U' B L' R r b u
*5. *B' L' B R' L B' U' l' r b u'

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (6, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 6) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R' B L R L' R' B R' B' U'
*2. *L R L B' R B L' U' R' B' U'
*3. *B' U' B R U' L B' R' U' B' U'
*4. *B L' B L U' L' B U L' B' U'
*5. *R L' R U R U R' L' R B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 R F U F' U2 R
*3. *D F2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 R' B D' F2 R B R2 F U B' U'
*4. *U2 Rw2 R Uw' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 Uw L' B Fw' U' R D2 U Rw R' B2 F2 R' B R Fw R D' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' Rw2 F' L2 R' U' Rw U'
*5. *Dw' R2 U Lw F Uw2 L' B2 U' L2 B' L Uw B Dw2 F2 Dw' Uw U F' L2 B2 R2 D' Bw Fw2 Lw' Uw' U Bw L' Dw2 U L2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw F2 U Rw Uw U Fw2 Uw Fw Lw D' Rw R2 U' Lw R' Fw Lw' Dw' U' L2 Rw2 F'
*OH. *B2 L2 D2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 F2 L2 F' L' F2 D R' D2 L2 R2 F' U
*Clock. *UR4- DR3- DL3+ UL1- U1+ R2- D5- L3- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R6+ D3- L2+ ALL4- UR DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L R B' U L R' U
*Skewb. *U R B L' U R L R' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, -2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 6) /


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

2x2-4.181
(5.497), 4.53, 4.102, (3.426), 3.909
3x3-19.487
21.72, (15.565), 18.261, 18.48, (23.122)
2-3-4 - 2:23.377
Pyra-10.847
(14.435), 9.698, 11.464, (8.665), 11.379
OH- 44.2613
46.636, (48.766), 42.148, (37.003), 44.000
2x2 Blind- 1:40.500
DNF, DNF, 1:40.5

Oh and for 2x2 blind is being off by 1 move (AUF) a DNF or +2? The 1:40.5 wasn’t but just wondering.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2018)

It's a +2.

It is intended that the rules for 2x2x2 BLD and for 3x3x3 BLD are the same.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 27, 2018)

2x2 : 5.20, (5.78), 5.44, (4.11), 4.47 = 5.04
3x3 : 16.15, (16.49), 15.29, 14.68, (13.46) = 15.37
4x4 : 49.67, 49.76, 50.89, (53.69), (42.72) = 50.11
5x5 : (1:49.21), (1:34.26), 1:34.34, 1:42.78, 1:41.37 = 1:39.50
6x6 : 2:49.66, (3:03.56), (2:44.08), 2:57.72, 2:50.36 = 2:52.58
7x7 : 4:10.75, 4:08.37, 4:02.19, (4:21.15), (3:57.19) = 4:07.10
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (31.62), 38.76, (40.98), 39.35, 38.81 = 38.97
FEET :
MTS : 50.16, (39.87), 46.51, (55.14), 41.14 = 45.94
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:15.55
2-5 Relay : 3:06.29
2-6 Relay : 6:05.47
2-7 Relay : 9:58.03
Clock : (12.58), 14.78, 13.35, 13.54, (14.98) = 13.89
Megaminx : 1:31.34, 1:30.66, (1:37.51), 1:34.35, (1:29.79) = 1:32.12
Pyraminx : (8.01), (5.73), 6.91, 6.69, 6.45 = 6.68
Square-1 : 27.86, (29.73), (20.16), 29.71, 23.48 = 27.02
Skewb : 7.63, 6.44, 8.36, (12.50), (6.10) = 7.48
Kilominx : 41.38, 38.85, 39.60, (47.96), (31.40) = 39.94
Mini Guildford : 6:22.18


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 28, 2018)

MBLD: 6/8 (46:19)


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 28, 2018)

2x2 - (10.91), 12.5, (17.71), 13.76, 16.09 = 14.12
3x3 - (27.09), 28.26, 28.17, 35.39, (37.70) = 30.61
4x4 - 1:37.83, (1:54.39), 1:39.04, 1:32.93, (1:25,22) = 1:36.60
5x5 - (2:39.38), 2:37.81, 2:27.02, (2:15.96), 2:35.68 = 2:33.50
7x7 - 6:33.35, 6:08.51, (7:05.81), 6:40.59, 6:20.10 = 6:31.35
2+3+4 Relay = 2:34.49
2+3+4+5 Relay = 5:10.42


----------



## Lumej (Mar 28, 2018)

2x2: (6.78), 12.82+, (12.92+), 10.81, 10.63 = 11.42
3x3: 21.52, (20.95), (25.04), 21.57, 23.64 = 22.24
234: 2:38.93
2345: 6:50.92


----------



## kbrune (Mar 30, 2018)

*2x2*: *6.38*
7.02, 6.19, 5.75, 11.91, 5.93 

*3x3: 17.69*
14.00, 19.12, 16.45, 20.67, 17.49 

*4x4: 1:20.49*
1:32.80, 1:14.08, 1:17.09, 1:12.06, 1:30.30

*5x5: 2:51.22*
2:48.71, 2:26.65, 2:55.39, 2:55.56, 2:49.58

*OH:* *1:01.10*
1:10.76, 53.09, 58.15, 58.56, 1:06.61

*Pyra: 13.30*
16.56, 14.14, 11.05, 14.15, 11.60

*2BLD:* *29.08*
DNF, DNF, 29.08

*3BLD: 2:07.39*
2:18.30, DNF, 2:07.39


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Mar 30, 2018)

3x3- 28.24, 24.78, (24.54), (28.36), 26.18 = 26.40

4x4- 2:11.18, (1:50.81), 2:00.04, 1:51.46, (2:29.21) = 2:00.89


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Quick question regarding multi-blind for the weekly competition: If you are in the middle of an MBLD attempt (meaning at the point of solving the cubes) and you reach the 1 hour mark without knowing, how do you write the attempt out? Also, Would it be recorded as 1 hour+ or what? I only ask because, unlike a competition where there is a judge to let you know that you have reached the hour mark, by practicing by myself I have no way of knowing if I have reached the time limit. \
Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Quick question regarding multi-blind for the weekly competition: If you are in the middle of an MBLD attempt (meaning at the point of solving the cubes) and you reach the 1 hour mark without knowing, how do you write the attempt out? Also, Would it be recorded as 1 hour+ or what? I only ask because, unlike a competition where there is a judge to let you know that you have reached the hour mark, by practicing by myself I have no way of knowing if I have reached the time limit. \
> Thank you very much in advance for your help


If you go over the time limit at home, IIRC, its universally still considered a success, but not really a success. I'm not sure what to do here, I think you just write down the cumulative time, or maybe you just guess how many cubes you did at 1 hour.

The best way to do this IMO is just to set a timer for 60 minutes, once it dings you should immediately stop your attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes, that's the right thing to do - set a timer for 60 minutes and stop when it goes off.

The competition website has me saying "stop" when you run out of time for the number of cubes you're attempting; unfortunately, it still doesn't work properly from mobile - I still hope to fix it someday.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, that's the right thing to do - set a timer for 60 minutes and stop when it goes off.
> 
> The competition website has me saying "stop" when you run out of time for the number of cubes you're attempting; unfortunately, it still doesn't work properly from mobile - I still hope to fix it someday.


Thank you @weatherman223 and @Mike Hughey for the response, it was very helpful, and I can not believe that I did not think about that, but now I know. 
Please do note that I have never gone over the time limit as of yet, but I only asked for future attempts. Thank you once again for the responses.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2018)

When the timer beeps (or whatever) you continue your attempt but place
cubes solved after the hour in another place. Then you can record both
results and tell the total result in the comment. Many people find that interesting
too, not only what you did in exactly 60 minutes .


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 31, 2018)

3x3:
29.84
28.02
29.88
29.85
24.41

OH:
1:06.43
1:02.25
57.77
52.15
58.20

Square-1:
23.69
22.58
19.46
17.32
17.40

Megaminx:
2:42.99
2:48.98
2:27.91
3:06.79
3:18.28


----------



## asacuber (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey Mats, why isn't my 2bld mean showing on the rankings page?
also, can you make an overall kinchranks page?
thanks!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Hey Mats, why isn't my 2bld mean showing on the rankings page?
> also, can you make an overall kinchranks page?
> thanks!


Hey, I don't know, you ought to be in there (and you have several means). 
But I have to leave the answers to that to Mike, sorry.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Hey Mats, why isn't my 2bld mean showing on the rankings page?


Sorry about that. I found a bug in the code that submits results; hopefully that fix will prevent this in the future. In any event, rerunning the preprocessing has fixed it and you show up again now there.


> also, can you make an overall kinchranks page?


Part of the reason for all the preprocessing that I'm doing now is so that I can eventually get to having an overall kinchranks page (and also to have event records pages). Hopefully I can finally do that sometime in the next month or two, but it will still require a bit more work.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2018)

Result week 13: congratulations to lejitcuber, thecubingwizard and cubeshepherd! (only 2 points differ on the top !!)

*2x2x2*(135)

 1.58 applezfall
 1.70 leomannen
 1.71 asacuber
 1.88 MattheoDW
 1.92 RCTACameron
 2.19 oskarinn
 2.22 lejitcuber
 2.35 TheDubDubJr
 2.44 turtwig
 2.49 Ethan Horspool
 2.75 ExultantCarn
 2.84 cubeshepherd
 2.84 G2013
 2.86 Lapinsavant
 2.91 DhruvA
 2.94 OriginalUsername
 3.03 thecubingwizard
 3.21 Shadowjockey
 3.26 Competition Cuber
 3.29 the super cuber
 3.30 AlwinR
 3.34 2017LAMB06
 3.35 acchyutjolly26
 3.36 FastCubeMaster
 3.43 mihnea3000
 3.45 tdm
 3.56 TSTwist
 3.56 Jscuber
 3.59 Marcus Siu
 3.61 Aerma
 3.61 DaniëlKassab1
 3.68 CaptainB
 3.83 DGCubes
 3.84 [email protected]
 3.92 typo56
 4.02 MartinN13
 4.06 Moonwink Cuber
 4.18 Duncan Bannon
 4.29 Sixstringcal
 4.30 AidanNoogie
 4.34 GenTheThief
 4.42 sigalig
 4.44 WorldoBlocks
 4.44 Keenan Johnson
 4.45 2016LAIL01
 4.46 JustAnotherGenericCu
 4.47 RobinCube
 4.51 leudcfa
 4.59 ARandomCuber
 4.61 Rubiksdude4144
 4.63 speedcuber71
 4.63 [email protected]
 4.64 Ianwubby
 4.66 DakCubes
 4.67 seth0420
 4.73 MCuber
 4.76 Aerospry
 4.78 NathanaelCubes
 4.87 Amelia Cheng
 4.93 Oatch
 4.94 JoshuaStacker
 4.95 Jack Pfeifer
 4.99 Mark Boyanowski
 5.00 antirizarry1622
 5.00 CornerCutter
 5.04 bacyril
 5.09 Elysian_Hunter
 5.15 Underwatercuber
 5.16 whatshisbucket
 5.17 yghklvn
 5.18 abunickabhi
 5.23 Lachlan Stephens
 5.26 EdubCubez
 5.29 weatherman223
 5.32 The Blockhead
 5.35 OJ Cubing
 5.36 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.42 buzzteam4
 5.43 xyzzy
 5.49 teboecubes
 5.54 Ghost Cuber
 5.57 TipsterTrickster
 5.64 Dale Nash
 5.64 topppits
 5.69 JackPurdum
 5.70 janelle
 5.79 kumato
 5.81 oliviervlcube
 5.82 CubingRF
 5.83 obelisk477
 5.86 ichcubegern
 6.03 pjk
 6.08 Ali161102
 6.18 Bogdan
 6.18 Josh_Mullins
 6.19 speedcube.insta
 6.20 david_5647
 6.28 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.38 Momedy
 6.38 Teemu
 6.38 kbrune
 6.52 CubeStack_Official
 6.58 bugybunny
 6.62 Kenneth Svendson
 6.76 SpartanSailor
 6.92 VDel_234_
 6.93 Lewis
 7.17 theos
 7.45 dschieses
 7.48 Sue Doenim
 7.64 Nikita
 7.67 FireCuber
 7.69 Bubbagrub
 7.80 Mike Hughey
 8.41 redoxxy
 8.94 thunderbell cuber
 9.13 Ecuasamurai
 9.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.01 Bart Van Eynde
 10.42 az897
 10.79 Lykos
 11.42 Lumej
 11.74 Theo Leinad
 11.92 craccho
 12.19 Jacck
 12.22 dnguyen2204
 12.46 GTregay
 12.49 One Wheel
 13.63 GandalfTheGrey150
 13.97 Reprobate
 14.80 MatsBergsten
 14.91 RyuKagamine
 14.94 Smith Langstaff
 18.80 cougarscratch
 34.48 quirkster
*3x3x3 *(143)

 7.21 lejitcuber
 8.46 FastCubeMaster
 9.01 Ethan Horspool
 9.15 thecubingwizard
 9.17 Jack Pfeifer
 9.28 OriginalUsername
 9.71 speedcuber71
 9.79 TheDubDubJr
 9.82 the super cuber
 9.93 MattheoDW
 10.20 AlwinR
 10.48 Competition Cuber
 10.53 ichcubegern
 10.60 tdm
 10.65 mihnea3000
 10.66 cubeshepherd
 10.66 RCTACameron
 11.06 abunickabhi
 11.08 applezfall
 11.20 typeman5
 11.27 ExultantCarn
 11.27 Underwatercuber
 11.36 G2013
 11.42 AidanNoogie
 11.57 asacuber
 11.75 Keroma12
 11.85 Shadowjockey
 11.85 WorldoBlocks
 11.87 DhruvA
 11.96 DGCubes
 12.01 sam596
 12.05 [email protected]
 12.11 sigalig
 12.27 turtwig
 12.28 obelisk477
 12.31 acchyutjolly26
 12.32 ARandomCuber
 12.35 TSTwist
 12.38 DaniëlKassab1
 12.42 oskarinn
 12.46 2016LAIL01
 12.50 antirizarry1622
 12.52 2017LAMB06
 12.65 Jscuber
 12.69 GenTheThief
 12.70 Marcus Siu
 12.80 Moonwink Cuber
 12.92 janelle
 13.07 OJ Cubing
 13.09 SirVivor
 13.09 CubeStack_Official
 13.18 JackPurdum
 13.27 Keenan Johnson
 13.33 yghklvn
 13.34 MCuber
 13.41 Ianwubby
 13.63 [email protected]
 13.80 pjk
 13.97 Aerospry
 13.98 RobinCube
 14.10 CornerCutter
 14.21 leomannen
 14.30 DakCubes
 14.82 Sixstringcal
 15.21 tigermaxi
 15.25 Mark Boyanowski
 15.25 Rubiksdude4144
 15.36 weatherman223
 15.37 bacyril
 15.39 david_5647
 15.67 ComputerGuy365
 15.71 AhmetYG
 16.04 CaptainB
 16.22 leudcfa
 16.23 T1_M0
 16.67 Bogdan
 16.67 xyzzy
 16.71 Elysian_Hunter
 16.75 buzzteam4
 16.97 h2f
 16.97 teboecubes
 17.03 topppits
 17.09 seth0420
 17.13 Lachlan Stephens
 17.25 Kenneth Svendson
 17.33 Nikita
 17.41 Oatch
 17.68 whatshisbucket
 17.69 kbrune
 17.73 Amelia Cheng
 18.24 Lykos
 18.31 TipsterTrickster
 18.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.75 The Blockhead
 18.93 Teemu
 18.95 speedcube.insta
 19.08 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.22 Josh_Mullins
 19.33 MartinN13
 19.46 bugybunny
 19.49 Duncan Bannon
 19.81 az897
 19.89 oliviervlcube
 19.98 obatake
 20.12 Sue Doenim
 20.52 Ghost Cuber
 20.70 kumato
 21.17 Ali161102
 21.35 theos
 21.36 Dale Nash
 21.40 NathanaelCubes
 21.41 Lewis
 21.60 audiophile121
 21.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.01 EdubCubez
 22.24 Lumej
 22.30 craccho
 22.57 VDel_234_
 22.59 thunderbell cuber
 23.31 Bubbagrub
 23.91 redoxxy
 24.10 SpartanSailor
 24.86 Mike Hughey
 25.00 Nisheeth
 25.44 GTregay
 25.66 JoshuaStacker
 26.12 CubingRF
 26.35 Ecuasamurai
 26.40 Petri Krzywacki
 26.62 One Wheel
 27.15 Prashant Saran
 27.65 Luke Messer
 27.85 Theo Leinad
 28.99 dnguyen2204
 29.24 Thom S.
 29.47 RyuKagamine
 30.61 Reprobate
 32.41 dschieses
 35.29 Bart Van Eynde
 35.77 Smith Langstaff
 35.90 MatsBergsten
 38.53 cougarscratch
 48.52 quirkster
*4x4x4*(97)

 30.16 Lapinsavant
 32.84 lejitcuber
 36.17 thecubingwizard
 36.86 Ethan Horspool
 37.96 ichcubegern
 37.97 AlwinR
 38.97 mihnea3000
 39.54 OriginalUsername
 39.65 G2013
 40.33 the super cuber
 40.49 TheDubDubJr
 40.76 Jack Pfeifer
 42.39 Shadowjockey
 42.81 tdm
 43.92 speedcuber71
 45.07 Ianwubby
 45.14 TSTwist
 45.46 DGCubes
 45.62 turtwig
 45.80 Keenan Johnson
 46.21 2016LAIL01
 46.86 [email protected]
 47.80 DhruvA
 47.82 Mark Boyanowski
 49.28 RCTACameron
 49.83 Jscuber
 50.07 cubeshepherd
 50.11 bacyril
 50.22 xyzzy
 50.26 abunickabhi
 50.39 Sixstringcal
 50.41 Marcus Siu
 51.22 WorldoBlocks
 52.30 sigalig
 52.91 MCuber
 53.48 Kit Clement
 53.77 Keroma12
 55.12 CornerCutter
 55.78 applezfall
 56.36 oskarinn
 56.90 antirizarry1622
 57.44 pjk
 57.96 david_5647
 59.48 Kenneth Svendson
 1:00.02 sam596
 1:00.05 obelisk477
 1:00.58 2017LAMB06
 1:01.01 ExultantCarn
 1:01.22 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:01.41 buzzteam4
 1:02.80 RobinCube
 1:03.16 bugybunny
 1:04.22 Bogdan
 1:05.42 leudcfa
 1:05.56 JackPurdum
 1:07.14 Elysian_Hunter
 1:07.77 ARandomCuber
 1:08.97 GenTheThief
 1:09.11 Moonwink Cuber
 1:12.95 topppits
 1:15.81 Lykos
 1:18.04 DakCubes
 1:19.67 audiophile121
 1:20.49 kbrune
 1:22.14 Ghost Cuber
 1:23.15 Mike Hughey
 1:24.08 weatherman223
 1:25.57 One Wheel
 1:26.43 CubeStack_Official
 1:26.84 Bubbagrub
 1:27.97 SpartanSailor
 1:28.33 VDel_234_
 1:30.19 Amelia Cheng
 1:30.60 teboecubes
 1:32.35 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:32.75 seth0420
 1:35.60 theos
 1:36.05 redoxxy
 1:36.60 Reprobate
 1:36.65 Teemu
 1:43.60 Lewis
 1:48.94 JoshuaStacker
 1:49.50 kumato
 1:51.86 Ali161102
 1:56.25 GTregay
 1:56.85 NathanaelCubes
 1:57.50 craccho
 1:58.78 Jacck
 2:00.89 Petri Krzywacki
 2:02.48 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:07.66 cougarscratch
 2:08.65 MatsBergsten
 2:09.68 dnguyen2204
 2:47.65 Bart Van Eynde
 3:27.40 Ecuasamurai
 8:13.92 quirkster
 DNF yghklvn
*5x5x5*(68)

 56.28 lejitcuber
 1:01.29 Lapinsavant
 1:09.25 ichcubegern
 1:11.24 Competition Cuber
 1:12.91 thecubingwizard
 1:14.34 AlwinR
 1:16.90 Ethan Horspool
 1:17.44 mihnea3000
 1:17.69 Shadowjockey
 1:19.64 speedcuber71
 1:22.57 turtwig
 1:22.71 DGCubes
 1:25.50 OriginalUsername
 1:25.79 Keroma12
 1:27.50 DaniëlKassab1
 1:27.92 sigalig
 1:32.48 abunickabhi
 1:33.25 DhruvA
 1:33.82 WorldoBlocks
 1:34.92 Mark Boyanowski
 1:35.04 Ianwubby
 1:35.47 acchyutjolly26
 1:37.34 TSTwist
 1:39.44 Kit Clement
 1:39.50 bacyril
 1:40.83 cubeshepherd
 1:41.92 [email protected]
 1:43.05 antirizarry1622
 1:43.20 RCTACameron
 1:45.84 xyzzy
 1:46.21 david_5647
 1:46.43 obelisk477
 1:46.88 Marcus Siu
 1:47.62 pjk
 1:48.42 MCuber
 1:48.70 Keenan Johnson
 1:57.58 sam596
 1:58.44 az897
 1:59.87 ARandomCuber
 2:02.39 Bogdan
 2:03.63 Kenneth Svendson
 2:03.76 2016LAIL01
 2:04.30 buzzteam4
 2:07.38 Jscuber
 2:18.63 leudcfa
 2:29.33 Mike Hughey
 2:33.50 Reprobate
 2:39.78 topppits
 2:40.84 One Wheel
 2:42.99 Lykos
 2:50.96 theos
 2:51.23 kbrune
 2:57.53 JackPurdum
 3:08.80 redoxxy
 3:10.10 JoshuaStacker
 3:11.35 GTregay
 3:14.85 VDel_234_
 3:21.21 kumato
 3:24.90 weatherman223
 3:26.81 Bubbagrub
 3:28.03 SpartanSailor
 3:32.48 MatsBergsten
 3:34.67 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:35.49 Ali161102
 5:07.12 cougarscratch
14:39.10 quirkster
 DNF applezfall
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*6x6x6*(45)

 2:04.39 lejitcuber
 2:08.57 thecubingwizard
 2:22.81 ichcubegern
 2:23.91 Shadowjockey
 2:30.39 AlwinR
 2:41.64 Keroma12
 2:46.79 Mark Boyanowski
 2:47.62 sigalig
 2:52.58 bacyril
 2:53.61 turtwig
 2:55.06 cubeshepherd
 2:55.07 Ianwubby
 2:57.71 G2013
 2:57.73 OriginalUsername
 3:10.54 abunickabhi
 3:19.64 DhruvA
 3:19.98 DGCubes
 3:38.23 Kit Clement
 3:40.63 Marcus Siu
 3:41.25 MCuber
 3:46.82 antirizarry1622
 3:50.95 david_5647
 3:53.87 T1_M0
 4:09.25 obelisk477
 4:09.67 Keenan Johnson
 4:17.77 Kenneth Svendson
 4:23.10 ARandomCuber
 4:35.60 Underwatercuber
 4:46.85 Mike Hughey
 4:47.14 One Wheel
 4:56.80 Jscuber
 4:58.91 Lykos
 5:04.64 leudcfa
 5:11.51 CubeStack_Official
 5:31.09 Lewis
 5:43.95 Jacck
 5:55.36 VDel_234_
 6:01.84 GTregay
 6:46.28 JackPurdum
 6:47.59 MatsBergsten
 6:57.64 MichaelErskine
 8:29.60 weatherman223
 9:38.80 cougarscratch
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Ali161102
*7x7x7*(32)

 2:59.26 lejitcuber
 3:15.40 ichcubegern
 3:32.30 thecubingwizard
 3:32.53 Shadowjockey
 3:45.30 TSTwist
 3:53.29 Mark Boyanowski
 4:02.05 AlwinR
 4:07.10 bacyril
 4:26.31 Ianwubby
 4:35.06 turtwig
 4:59.42 OriginalUsername
 5:06.82 cubeshepherd
 5:19.76 sigalig
 5:27.78 antirizarry1622
 5:38.91 Marcus Siu
 5:48.24 abunickabhi
 5:59.92 david_5647
 6:07.79 Kenneth Svendson
 6:27.07 ARandomCuber
 6:31.35 Reprobate
 6:33.41 Mike Hughey
 7:21.29 One Wheel
 7:23.82 Lykos
 7:31.35 RyuKagamine
 7:58.54 Jacck
 9:21.78 leudcfa
 9:23.73 GTregay
13:17.48 MatsBergsten
14:00.90 cougarscratch
 DNF DhruvA
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 one handed*(91)

 15.38 lejitcuber
 15.78 mihnea3000
 16.24 ichcubegern
 16.80 tdm
 17.01 GenTheThief
 17.31 thecubingwizard
 17.41 AlwinR
 18.04 OriginalUsername
 18.23 2016LAIL01
 18.84 turtwig
 19.44 typeman5
 19.51 2017LAMB06
 19.60 Jscuber
 19.92 abunickabhi
 19.94 RCTACameron
 20.06 DhruvA
 20.47 asacuber
 20.48 janelle
 21.18 cubeshepherd
 21.31 WorldoBlocks
 21.35 Sixstringcal
 21.93 ARandomCuber
 21.95 AidanNoogie
 22.06 TSTwist
 22.20 Mark Boyanowski
 22.40 DGCubes
 22.91 Shadowjockey
 23.13 acchyutjolly26
 23.32 sigalig
 23.61 speedcuber71
 24.36 JackPurdum
 25.08 Marcus Siu
 25.40 Keroma12
 25.49 Ianwubby
 25.97 oskarinn
 26.57 DaniëlKassab1
 26.89 pjk
 26.97 G2013
 27.50 AhmetYG
 28.11 bugybunny
 28.25 T1_M0
 28.44 MCuber
 29.89 Aerospry
 29.98 MartinN13
 30.43 yghklvn
 30.88 Lykos
 30.98 SirVivor
 31.45 obelisk477
 31.79 craccho
 32.44 leudcfa
 32.95 Keenan Johnson
 32.98 [email protected]
 33.08 Bogdan
 33.56 tigermaxi
 34.32 weatherman223
 34.35 Rubiksdude4144
 34.46 NathanaelCubes
 34.69 Underwatercuber
 35.07 OJ Cubing
 35.10 david_5647
 37.49 Kenneth Svendson
 37.91 Bubbagrub
 38.28 antirizarry1622
 38.65 Amelia Cheng
 38.97 bacyril
 41.06 buzzteam4
 42.13 Nisheeth
 42.68 RyuKagamine
 42.89 Mike Hughey
 43.48 Lachlan Stephens
 43.86 teboecubes
 43.88 Dale Nash
 44.26 Duncan Bannon
 47.94 redoxxy
 49.96 thunderbell cuber
 50.14 One Wheel
 51.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 51.68 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.16 Ghost Cuber
 53.83 CubeStack_Official
 58.09 Ecuasamurai
 58.26 Ali161102
 59.41 Thom S.
 59.41 Jacck
 59.79 kumato
 1:01.11 kbrune
 1:02.60 VDel_234_
 1:39.79 SpartanSailor
 2:03.29 quirkster
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 39.50 DhruvA
 54.10 AlwinR
 1:09.98 cubeshepherd
 1:13.98 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.43 MartinN13
 1:29.86 OriginalUsername
 1:32.44 Shadowjockey
 1:45.07 the super cuber
 1:56.05 RyuKagamine
 2:02.68 One Wheel
 2:16.44 abunickabhi
 2:51.30 RCTACameron
 2:55.50 ARandomCuber
 3:09.25 Ghost Cuber
 5:48.72 Ianwubby
 6:46.76 quirkster
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(50)

 4.47 asacuber
 4.78 DhruvA
 5.09 RCTACameron
 5.30 leomannen
 6.33 thecubingwizard
 6.38 lejitcuber
 6.93 applezfall
 7.04 turtwig
 8.29 oskarinn
 9.26 Competition Cuber
 10.26 Marcus Siu
 11.27 G2013
 14.17 OriginalUsername
 15.45 EdubCubez
 15.92 Underwatercuber
 16.36 abunickabhi
 16.38 Lapinsavant
 17.15 cubeshepherd
 18.76 sigalig
 21.59 MatsBergsten
 22.34 DGCubes
 22.53 Keenan Johnson
 22.80 Shadowjockey
 26.03 acchyutjolly26
 27.47 Mike Hughey
 28.69 Sixstringcal
 29.08 kbrune
 29.12 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.01 2017LAMB06
 31.51 antirizarry1622
 39.79 Oatch
 40.60 buzzteam4
 47.99 whatshisbucket
 49.63 Jacck
 50.78 AlwinR
 52.19 SpartanSailor
 53.51 Bubbagrub
 54.82 RyuKagamine
 56.40 Bogdan
 1:03.65 NathanaelCubes
 1:09.94 topppits
 1:30.71 One Wheel
 1:40.31 dschieses
 1:40.50 Duncan Bannon
 1:44.18 MCuber
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Dale Nash
 DNF ExultantCarn
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(44)

 25.47 sigalig
 29.14 G2013
 33.32 abunickabhi
 36.91 YY
 55.03 lejitcuber
 1:03.23 Keenan Johnson
 1:03.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:13.61 cubeshepherd
 1:17.45 DGCubes
 1:22.29 MatsBergsten
 1:22.78 OJ Cubing
 1:27.82 thecubingwizard
 1:28.99 Shadowjockey
 1:36.51 Mike Hughey
 1:41.54 acchyutjolly26
 1:59.21 Oatch
 2:07.39 kbrune
 2:14.20 2017LAMB06
 2:26.48 pjk
 3:15.77 2016LAIL01
 3:23.93 Jacck
 3:39.45 Sixstringcal
 3:49.79 Bogdan
 4:01.22 topppits
 4:04.96 leudcfa
 4:52.70 AlwinR
 5:16.11 RyuKagamine
 6:06.29 dschieses
 6:17.20 MCuber
 6:58.99 SpartanSailor
 8:23.96 JackPurdum
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF denthebro
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF weatherman223
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF h2f
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF RCTACameron
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 2:24.88 pinser
 2:49.44 abunickabhi
 2:51.49 YY
 4:41.88 T1_M0
 6:40.87 MatsBergsten
 7:48.91 cubeshepherd
 8:58.64 Keenan Johnson
 9:51.63 Jacck
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:43.03 sigalig
 5:38.82 abunickabhi
18:50.23 Jacck
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

19:05.56 sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

43/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
16/16 (41:45)  Carterk
12/13 (41:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/10 (51:23)  cubeshepherd
6/8 (46:19)  MattP98
7/10 (54:23)  Jacck
3/3 (11:58)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 1:28)  G2013
2/2 ( 6:52)  Oatch
9/17 (44:23)  T1_M0
10/19 (56:50)  Lykos
1/3 (21:01)  ComputerGuy365
3/11 (25:00)  abunickabhi
*3x3 Match the scramble*(19)

 25.98 G2013
 37.88 thecubingwizard
 45.94 bacyril
 47.64 speedcuber71
 59.18 cubeshepherd
 59.40 abunickabhi
 1:05.14 GenTheThief
 1:10.10 sigalig
 1:17.57 Marcus Siu
 1:20.55 Bogdan
 1:28.93 speedcube.insta
 1:31.46 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.44 Shadowjockey
 2:13.01 kumato
 2:44.36 AhmetYG
 2:47.14 david_5647
 3:38.69 AlwinR
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF JoshuaStacker
*2-3-4 Relay*(63)

 43.50 lejitcuber
 46.92 Lapinsavant
 49.13 G2013
 49.90 thecubingwizard
 50.56 Ethan Horspool
 53.56 ichcubegern
 54.96 turtwig
 56.33 OriginalUsername
 58.05 Shadowjockey
 1:01.39 AlwinR
 1:01.43 tdm
 1:03.65 cubeshepherd
 1:04.99 Jscuber
 1:08.70 TSTwist
 1:09.29 Competition Cuber
 1:09.69 Mark Boyanowski
 1:09.85 MCuber
 1:10.68 xyzzy
 1:11.62 Ianwubby
 1:11.85 DGCubes
 1:12.87 david_5647
 1:13.61 Marcus Siu
 1:13.76 ARandomCuber
 1:13.86 obelisk477
 1:14.67 DhruvA
 1:15.55 bacyril
 1:15.59 RCTACameron
 1:17.81 abunickabhi
 1:18.92 antirizarry1622
 1:18.98 2017LAMB06
 1:19.75 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:21.15 CornerCutter
 1:25.40 Elysian_Hunter
 1:26.96 JackPurdum
 1:30.75 leudcfa
 1:35.40 GenTheThief
 1:43.07 Kenneth Svendson
 1:47.32 topppits
 1:51.13 bugybunny
 1:56.82 Amelia Cheng
 1:58.27 az897
 1:58.44 theos
 1:59.26 VDel_234_
 2:00.16 SpartanSailor
 2:04.08 Lewis
 2:06.66 seth0420
 2:06.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:19.52 kumato
 2:23.05 craccho
 2:23.37 Duncan Bannon
 2:34.49 Reprobate
 2:38.75 One Wheel
 2:38.93 Lumej
 2:42.78 GTregay
 2:42.89 Ali161102
 2:45.34 NathanaelCubes
 2:50.04 MatsBergsten
 3:14.35 Jacck
 3:26.03 cougarscratch
 3:54.30 thunderbell cuber
 4:25.23 Ecuasamurai
 4:34.42 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF Bogdan
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(42)

 1:46.29 Lapinsavant
 1:46.65 lejitcuber
 2:02.91 thecubingwizard
 2:11.56 Competition Cuber
 2:13.10 ichcubegern
 2:14.52 turtwig
 2:14.90 AlwinR
 2:16.12 Shadowjockey
 2:22.71 Ethan Horspool
 2:27.95 OriginalUsername
 2:36.02 abunickabhi
 2:39.54 Mark Boyanowski
 2:50.26 DhruvA
 2:51.69 cubeshepherd
 2:58.44 Jack Pfeifer
 3:01.04 antirizarry1622
 3:06.05 Marcus Siu
 3:06.29 bacyril
 3:10.03 Ianwubby
 3:11.64 RCTACameron
 3:18.69 obelisk477
 3:21.27 david_5647
 3:40.81 Jscuber
 3:45.36 ARandomCuber
 3:54.61 Kenneth Svendson
 3:58.40 Bogdan
 4:00.86 leudcfa
 4:18.36 JackPurdum
 4:38.13 topppits
 4:46.57 One Wheel
 4:53.08 Lewis
 5:08.37 theos
 5:10.42 Reprobate
 5:11.16 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:36.48 Ali161102
 5:39.33 kumato
 5:43.59 GTregay
 5:51.96 SpartanSailor
 6:17.70 Jacck
 6:32.20 MatsBergsten
 6:50.92 Lumej
 7:55.13 cougarscratch
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 4:23.62 thecubingwizard
 4:41.37 ichcubegern
 4:43.44 Shadowjockey
 4:54.98 AlwinR
 5:28.64 Mark Boyanowski
 5:37.84 OriginalUsername
 5:50.09 abunickabhi
 6:05.47 bacyril
 6:08.22 Ethan Horspool
 6:17.23 cubeshepherd
 6:36.30 Ianwubby
 6:46.00 DhruvA
 6:46.92 Marcus Siu
 7:05.44 david_5647
 7:32.93 obelisk477
 7:42.71 Jscuber
 7:43.09 Kenneth Svendson
 7:55.07 ARandomCuber
10:10.02 leudcfa
10:17.04 One Wheel
11:01.74 Lewis
11:35.11 Jacck
12:42.35 JackPurdum
13:10.79 GTregay
14:44.47 MatsBergsten
25:15.28 cougarscratch
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)

 8:01.71 thecubingwizard
 8:10.29 ichcubegern
 8:11.67 Shadowjockey
 9:27.64 Mark Boyanowski
 9:58.03 bacyril
10:02.52 AlwinR
10:16.92 OriginalUsername
11:04.98 Ianwubby
11:24.88 DhruvA
11:53.01 abunickabhi
12:22.86 cubeshepherd
12:26.21 Marcus Siu
12:30.36 david_5647
14:33.73 Kenneth Svendson
15:03.42 ARandomCuber
16:51.71 leudcfa
16:55.54 One Wheel
21:26.31 GTregay
29:47.53 cougarscratch
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(29)

27 Mark Boyanowski
28 theos
28 arbivara
29 Shadowjockey
31 thecubingwizard
32 lejitcuber
32 h2f
33 Jacck
34 craccho
35 DGCubes
39 Bogdan
41 asacuber
41 RyuKagamine
42 yghklvn
42 ComputerGuy365
43 abunickabhi
44 2017LAMB06
45 DakCubes
45 Rubiksdude4144
48 AlwinR
50 cubeshepherd
52 kumato
52 MCuber
54 Lachlan Stephens
54 Kenneth Svendson
55 AhmetYG
62 dnguyen2204
87 quirkster
DNF  Bubbagrub
*Skewb*(76)

 2.30 lejitcuber
 2.96 MattheoDW
 4.35 applezfall
 4.92 asacuber
 4.92 TSTwist
 4.96 cubeshepherd
 5.06 thecubingwizard
 5.07 Marcus Siu
 5.29 DhruvA
 5.29 AlwinR
 5.52 [email protected]
 5.63 leomannen
 5.86 2016LAIL01
 6.15 TheDubDubJr
 6.17 mihnea3000
 6.20 oskarinn
 6.25 Shadowjockey
 6.44 MCuber
 6.56 weatherman223
 6.61 Competition Cuber
 6.84 ichcubegern
 7.02 Sixstringcal
 7.11 OriginalUsername
 7.11 Rubiksdude4144
 7.25 2017LAMB06
 7.28 leudcfa
 7.33 AidanNoogie
 7.35 [email protected]
 7.48 bacyril
 7.48 Lykos
 7.57 DGCubes
 7.73 Ghost Cuber
 7.81 speedcuber71
 7.85 ComputerGuy365
 7.96 WorldoBlocks
 8.38 TipsterTrickster
 8.39 Underwatercuber
 8.42 ARandomCuber
 8.46 MartinN13
 8.48 G2013
 8.55 Jscuber
 9.08 JustAnotherGenericCu
 9.12 acchyutjolly26
 9.15 oliviervlcube
 9.37 CornerCutter
 9.56 Keenan Johnson
 9.80 teboecubes
 9.81 janelle
 9.92 whatshisbucket
 9.93 Bubbagrub
 9.96 Bogdan
 9.97 RobinCube
 10.05 JackPurdum
 10.07 YY
 10.89 buzzteam4
 10.91 xyzzy
 11.34 OJ Cubing
 11.60 theos
 11.64 Amelia Cheng
 11.80 david_5647
 12.08 RCTACameron
 12.15 Lewis
 12.21 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.52 SpartanSailor
 12.62 Ianwubby
 12.82 Josh_Mullins
 13.45 Kenneth Svendson
 15.48 Aerospry
 15.93 dschieses
 17.06 topppits
 17.38 Mike Hughey
 18.21 redoxxy
 18.38 antirizarry1622
 18.63 kero
 22.13 Jacck
 53.84 dnguyen2204
*Clock*(39)

 6.26 sam596
 8.62 ARandomCuber
 9.29 lejitcuber
 10.01 cubeshepherd
 10.07 MartinN13
 10.32 mihnea3000
 10.35 AlwinR
 11.14 MCuber
 11.48 T1_M0
 12.20 buzzteam4
 12.46 Shadowjockey
 12.60 TipsterTrickster
 12.69 G2013
 12.84 asacuber
 13.09 Marcus Siu
 13.71 Lykos
 13.89 bacyril
 13.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.43 ichcubegern
 14.76 YY
 14.77 DGCubes
 15.95 Ianwubby
 16.57 Kenneth Svendson
 16.59 redoxxy
 16.94 Sixstringcal
 18.39 Ali161102
 18.84 speedcuber71
 19.15 OriginalUsername
 19.66 thecubingwizard
 20.11 DhruvA
 21.81 david_5647
 22.71 RCTACameron
 23.13 sigalig
 23.34 weatherman223
 24.51 Ghost Cuber
 33.17 obelisk477
 54.49 antirizarry1622
 DNF oliviervlcube
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Pyraminx*(83)

 2.90 applezfall
 3.12 RobinCube
 3.18 lejitcuber
 3.43 2016LAIL01
 3.51 FastCubeMaster
 3.55 DGCubes
 3.83 MattheoDW
 4.01 oliviervlcube
 4.02 CornerCutter
 4.12 DaniëlKassab1
 4.33 mihnea3000
 4.36 AlwinR
 4.38 Ghost Cuber
 4.63 cubeshepherd
 4.65 Competition Cuber
 4.74 asacuber
 4.80 JustAnotherGenericCu
 4.89 E-Cuber
 4.92 TheDubDubJr
 5.00 thecubingwizard
 5.53 MartinN13
 5.66 DhruvA
 5.95 Shadowjockey
 6.40 T1_M0
 6.44 Rubiksdude4144
 6.50 MCuber
 6.56 Marcus Siu
 6.59 ichcubegern
 6.67 Dale Nash
 6.68 bacyril
 6.96 Keenan Johnson
 7.03 OriginalUsername
 7.34 oskarinn
 7.53 acchyutjolly26
 7.56 2017LAMB06
 7.63 [email protected]
 7.85 G2013
 7.89 Lewis
 7.90 leomannen
 7.94 RCTACameron
 8.06 TipsterTrickster
 8.06 AidanNoogie
 8.34 weatherman223
 8.41 [email protected]
 8.50 YY
 8.53 teboecubes
 8.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.02 ARandomCuber
 9.44 Ianwubby
 9.68 Josh_Mullins
 9.73 abunickabhi
 9.74 Amelia Cheng
 9.77 Sixstringcal
 9.78 NathanaelCubes
 9.83 Lykos
 9.95 antirizarry1622
 9.99 janelle
 10.31 Kenneth Svendson
 10.32 theos
 10.73 kumato
 10.84 Duncan Bannon
 10.97 Aerospry
 11.18 Teemu
 11.22 sigalig
 11.55 david_5647
 12.40 Moreno van Rooijen
 12.78 Ecuasamurai
 12.86 OJ Cubing
 13.14 dschieses
 13.30 kbrune
 13.33 leudcfa
 13.83 redoxxy
 13.97 Jacck
 14.61 bugybunny
 14.70 JackPurdum
 14.83 obelisk477
 15.39 Mike Hughey
 16.16 GTregay
 16.59 Bubbagrub
 16.78 topppits
 17.67 craccho
 20.09 dnguyen2204
 25.24 SpartanSailor
*Megaminx*(48)

 52.87 lejitcuber
 55.36 thecubingwizard
 59.48 CubeStack_Official
 1:01.14 TSTwist
 1:02.20 AidanNoogie
 1:02.39 GenTheThief
 1:11.12 DhruvA
 1:11.80 Shadowjockey
 1:16.27 ichcubegern
 1:18.89 whatshisbucket
 1:21.42 DGCubes
 1:25.45 OriginalUsername
 1:26.77 cubeshepherd
 1:32.12 bacyril
 1:32.68 AlwinR
 1:35.41 ARandomCuber
 1:35.80 xyzzy
 1:42.84 2016LAIL01
 1:51.92 RCTACameron
 1:52.43 abunickabhi
 1:54.06 Bogdan
 1:54.89 Ghost Cuber
 1:56.72 Keroma12
 1:57.54 leudcfa
 2:03.04 MCuber
 2:06.26 Marcus Siu
 2:10.27 obelisk477
 2:14.37 NathanaelCubes
 2:14.65 Lewis
 2:17.95 GTregay
 2:29.17 mihnea3000
 2:34.01 david_5647
 2:36.32 Amelia Cheng
 2:37.30 redoxxy
 2:46.72 Lykos
 2:52.92 Thom S.
 2:53.47 One Wheel
 2:58.50 kumato
 3:09.23 antirizarry1622
 3:31.87 Aerospry
 3:43.72 weatherman223
 3:46.20 JackPurdum
 3:48.48 Ali161102
 5:55.44 Theo Leinad
 6:04.24 SpartanSailor
 6:31.19 cougarscratch
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF MartinN13
*Kilominx*(18)

 25.08 lejitcuber
 27.71 cubeshepherd
 31.25 GenTheThief
 36.09 ichcubegern
 36.58 OriginalUsername
 37.38 Shadowjockey
 39.94 bacyril
 43.91 ARandomCuber
 46.20 Lewis
 51.62 WorldoBlocks
 55.84 AlwinR
 59.79 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:12.38 david_5647
 1:12.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:13.93 Mike Hughey
 1:41.54 redoxxy
 2:12.34 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(53)

 8.99 Sixstringcal
 9.59 Jack Pfeifer
 10.10 thecubingwizard
 11.23 lejitcuber
 11.89 Shadowjockey
 11.94 Marcus Siu
 12.60 AlwinR
 14.52 applezfall
 15.52 ichcubegern
 16.28 obatake
 16.32 Competition Cuber
 16.83 bugybunny
 18.51 AidanNoogie
 18.61 G2013
 19.14 leomannen
 19.73 asacuber
 19.81 Thom S.
 20.22 DGCubes
 20.49 DhruvA
 20.52 cubeshepherd
 20.96 sigalig
 26.91 OriginalUsername
 27.02 bacyril
 27.49 Rubiksdude4144
 29.75 Ghost Cuber
 30.17 2017LAMB06
 31.78 david_5647
 32.61 mihnea3000
 33.57 Mark Boyanowski
 33.90 TipsterTrickster
 34.41 Bubbagrub
 34.57 MCuber
 34.58 Underwatercuber
 35.69 OJ Cubing
 36.20 Amelia Cheng
 40.96 Mike Hughey
 42.23 buzzteam4
 42.38 xyzzy
 44.13 WorldoBlocks
 44.89 ARandomCuber
 45.16 kumato
 47.86 Lewis
 48.00 Lykos
 52.43 Aerospry
 53.66 redoxxy
 54.05 Keenan Johnson
 54.55 RCTACameron
 55.42 Bogdan
 55.99 weatherman223
 57.68 Kenneth Svendson
 57.74 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:30.81 Jacck
 1:31.09 InlandEmpireCuber
*MiniGuildford Relay*(16)

 4:26.17 thecubingwizard
 4:48.98 ichcubegern
 4:54.53 Shadowjockey
 5:06.06 AlwinR
 5:12.56 OriginalUsername
 5:38.76 cubeshepherd
 6:05.59 DhruvA
 6:22.18 bacyril
 6:36.82 ARandomCuber
 6:53.85 Marcus Siu
 8:16.61 david_5647
 9:48.24 Lykos
11:04.93 Sue Doenim
12:19.58 InlandEmpireCuber
12:35.58 Jacck
 DNF redoxxy

*Contest results*

1202 lejitcuber
1200 thecubingwizard
1133 cubeshepherd
1115 AlwinR
1113 Shadowjockey
1001 OriginalUsername
956 ichcubegern
930 DhruvA
868 DGCubes
854 Marcus Siu
852 abunickabhi
804 G2013
743 bacyril
727 mihnea3000
724 RCTACameron
715 sigalig
694 ARandomCuber
693 turtwig
677 MCuber
640 Competition Cuber
638 TSTwist
637 Mark Boyanowski
636 Ianwubby
634 asacuber
617 2017LAMB06
615 2016LAIL01
595 applezfall
579 Keenan Johnson
557 Ethan Horspool
553 Sixstringcal
552 Jscuber
537 speedcuber71
536 david_5647
525 oskarinn
524 antirizarry1622
515 leudcfa
504 acchyutjolly26
492 TheDubDubJr
488 WorldoBlocks
483 AidanNoogie
480 tdm
459 obelisk477
457 Kenneth Svendson
446 GenTheThief
445 Lapinsavant
430 leomannen
427 MattheoDW
424 Bogdan
423 the super cuber
422 JackPurdum
421 [email protected]
410 DaniëlKassab1
399 Lykos
395 Jack Pfeifer
385 Keroma12
383 weatherman223
380 Rubiksdude4144
373 xyzzy
368 CornerCutter
365 MartinN13
365 Underwatercuber
356 [email protected]
350 Ghost Cuber
342 buzzteam4
340 FastCubeMaster
340 RobinCube
328 pjk
320 Amelia Cheng
320 T1_M0
313 ExultantCarn
313 OJ Cubing
305 Jacck
296 Mike Hughey
295 JustAnotherGenericCu
291 topppits
289 janelle
284 Aerospry
275 TipsterTrickster
273 bugybunny
267 Lewis
264 NathanaelCubes
259 InlandEmpireCuber
252 One Wheel
251 sam596
251 kumato
250 MatsBergsten
250 Moonwink Cuber
249 teboecubes
249 CubeStack_Official
246 kbrune
243 yghklvn
240 theos
232 Bubbagrub
230 DakCubes
224 whatshisbucket
222 Duncan Bannon
219 Elysian_Hunter
212 typeman5
212 Oatch
211 oliviervlcube
209 SpartanSailor
200 Deri Nata Wijaya
196 redoxxy
193 seth0420
189 Ali161102
180 CaptainB
179 Dale Nash
171 Lachlan Stephens
167 ComputerGuy365
161 GTregay
159 YY
159 craccho
155 AhmetYG
155 VDel_234_
150 Kit Clement
150 Moreno van Rooijen
146 SirVivor
145 RyuKagamine
142 JoshuaStacker
141 Josh_Mullins
139 EdubCubez
135 Teemu
124 tigermaxi
124 az897
116 The Blockhead
116 Reprobate
113 h2f
108 Aerma
106 speedcube.insta
103 typo56
103 dschieses
91 obatake
88 Nikita
86 Ecuasamurai
83 Thom S.
78 Sue Doenim
78 cougarscratch
77 thunderbell cuber
73 audiophile121
72 dnguyen2204
69 CubingRF
68 E-Cuber
65 Lumej
52 Nisheeth
45 quirkster
39 Bart Van Eynde
39 Momedy
38 arbivara
38 Theo Leinad
35 Carterk
31 Petri Krzywacki
28 MattP98
26 FireCuber
24 pinser
16 Prashant Saran
15 Luke Messer
12 denthebro
12 Brendan Bakker
12 Smith Langstaff
11 MichaelErskine
9 GandalfTheGrey150
5 kero


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 3, 2018)

*2x2: *7.06 8.72 (10.54) (5.38) 7.24 *= 7.67
*
Sorry @MatsBergsten for doing so little events again this week. 

I just realized that it was ending this weeks weekly comp so I just had to get in.

I will remember to do more next time. Please still add me!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *2x2: *7.06 8.72 (10.54) (5.38) 7.24 *= 7.67*
> Please still add me!



History sometimes repeats itself 

@FireCuber : just for your info, I must add your results here, recalculate, edit the result post
and then go to the comp site and add/correct your results from last week. I guess the
procedure takes me at least ten minutes as to your effort of (less than) one minute.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2018)

Seems like the lottery gnome has a thing for math: this week he simply says
2x3x4x5! (I take it to be 120 but a little unsure if he means a four dimensional hyper cube 2x3x4x5 )

That means this weeks winner in the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery is *Josh_Mullins!!*


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 3, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> History sometimes repeats itself
> 
> @FireCuber : just for your info, I must add your results here, recalculate, edit the result post
> and then go to the comp site and add/correct your results from last week. I guess the
> procedure takes me at least ten minutes as to your effort of (less than) one minute.



Ok, I understand. Thank you for still adding me in and I will do more events and enter in my times BEFORE Tuesday (which is when this comp ends).


----------

